# Game 61: Charlotte Bobcats @ Phoenix Suns (3/7)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (46-14) vs Charlotte Bobcats (22-39) *

*When: Wensday, March 7th
Time: 7:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*
*Previous Meeting: 114-84 Suns *

*Dr. Seuss' Quote's of the Game *
*(Quotes from the previous game)*

_ “They were using our sluggishness to get into their pace and we kind of fell into it. We weren’t very energetic, we were sloppy, and we didn’t really force our tempo. It wasn’t a typical performance for us but we were tough enough to make it happen.” - Steve Nash

“It’s a good win for us because on one hand you want to be firing on all cylinders, which we weren’t and that’s a little disappointing because we are trying to get that going for the playoffs, but on the other hand we need to learn how to win close games like that.” - Raja Bell_









*(Suns have been placed on LOW)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 3/7)*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, March 4 (AP) -- The Phoenix Suns usually sprint to victory. With their "mojo'' severely lacking Sunday, they staggered to one.
> 
> Steve Nash scored 18 of his 23 points in the second half - including two free throws with 5.4 seconds to play - and the Suns held on to beat the short-handed Los Angeles Lakers 99-94.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Amare Stoudemire vs Emeka Okafor*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Charlotte Bobcats Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Bernie Bickerstaff*​


----------



## TGC (Apr 29, 2006)

I'll be attending this. GO SUNS!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Okafor's not playing he's been out the past 5 game with a calf injury so Brezec or Voskuhl will be on Amare. Great matchup!

Good luck tonight BTW although it probably won't take much considering how bad we've played recently


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

ummm why has amare only played 8 minutes?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Says at yahoo 20 mins. But he got elected after his 2nd T.


And it looks like it's going into OT at 98-98


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

cima said:


> ummm why has amare only played 8 minutes?



He played around 20 minutes. That was before he got ejected after his second T.
He has 14 technical fouls, if he gets two more, he will be suspended for one game.

Amare needs to stop with the antics and just play basketball. Oh yeah, he made Gerald Wallace
his ***** tonight. That was a sick dunk he had on Wallace.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Amare needs to pick up two more before the season ends so he does not miss a playoff game.

I hate Daivd Stern and his bull**** rules.


----------



## Spitfire (Jan 28, 2007)

A win yes, but this teams needs to keep at it for a full 48 and not part.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

They fell asleep last night. No other way to explain it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpRXoXe82_8"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpRXoXe82_8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

LOL, man that dunk was nasty. My two favorite teams but I was rooting for the Bobcats honestly. Maybe a loss to the Bobcats would have woke up the guys to play more motivated like Nash was saying.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Also, Seuss.. Love the way you're doing the game threads.


----------

